# the crimson talens with the curved blades...any good?



## td321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Just gettin into the sport and think those crimson tallons bh's look pretty cool the ones with the curved blades what have u heard about them...any good?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

They penetrate pretty good but they are a pain in the A$$ in all other aspects. I will recomend the slick trick heads. They are the best one out there that I have tried. They are way accurate and hit like a bullet!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

they suck, shatter when you hit bone, pretty much the worse broadhead I've shot deer with.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

I love muzzy's....I have never had to try anything else cause they are so good...lol 8)


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

There a waste of $$. You want a durable head that will penetrate deep and have a lifetime garantee..............


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't KNOW about them, but from what I've heard they are not worth it. I see all these new fad type things come out and look at them and check them out before I spend *my* money. The one thing I have always found to work best is the K.I.S.S. rule and I stick with the simpler things that work. Joseph I agree 1000%, Muzzy's have always been top shelf and never had to try any thing else. :beer: Although I am seriously looking at the MX4's.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i actually used them 2 years back and loved them, they didn't get the penetration as my muzzy's but the deer and both turkey's i shot with them were nice clean kills, so i think there okay just my opinion though, i would probably listen to some more experinced people though cuz i dont bowhunt that much!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I used them a bit last fall. Not something I plan on buying again. They flew alright from my recurve, but where terrible with the compound. The blades where also pretty fragile, too. They did wicked damage to foam targets though. If they would've flown better with my compound I might've considered using them for hunting just because they left a 1 1/2"+ hole straight through my targets.


----------

